# شيت إكسل لحسابات الحريق الهيدروليكية



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (16 يونيو 2012)

السادة المهندسين كان يوجد علي المنتدي في أحد المشاركات شيت إكسل للحسابات الهيروليكية لمنطقة التصميم للرشاشات ولكن لا اتذكر مكانه ممكن لو عند احد منكم يتفضل مشكورا بوضعه هنا
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس عسكر (17 أكتوبر 2012)

هوه فين


----------



## engmoanada (7 فبراير 2013)

مشككككككككككككككوررررررررر يا ريس


----------



## محمود محمد حازم (7 فبراير 2013)

سأرفعه لك لاحقا ان شاء الله


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (11 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hikal007 (20 فبراير 2013)

Fire Flow Worksheet - 2007 OFC (2).xls

mai_fire_calculations_Ver1.6.xls

mai_plumbing_calculations_ver1.5.xls

Sprinkler Capacity Calculator.xls


----------



## hikal007 (20 فبراير 2013)

F.F Hydraulic Calculation (Using extended coverage sprinkler in student room).xls

وهذا ملف من تصميمى , قد يفيدك الشرح الموجود به ولكن طريقة الحساب بالإكسل قد تبدو غير مفهومه


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (20 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هانى 2007 (18 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس الحالم (18 مايو 2013)

ما شاء الله 
جزاكم الله خيرااااا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 مايو 2013)

مجموعة فايلات غاية في القيمة 
أعلا الله مقامك و زادكم من فضله و علمه و محبته


----------



## amr fathy (21 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nofal (21 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (12 يونيو 2013)

hikal007 قال:


> f.f hydraulic calculation (using extended coverage sprinkler in student room).xls
> 
> وهذا ملف من تصميمى , قد يفيدك الشرح الموجود به ولكن طريقة الحساب بالإكسل قد تبدو غير مفهومه



الملف رائع و حبذا لو تفضلت و قمت بانشاء موضوع جديد تشرح فيه طريقه ادخال البيانات فى الملف و ترفق معه ملف الرسم التوضيحى للنقاط الماخوذه فى الاعتبار فى التصميم ( 1 ، 2 ، a ، b ، ...... ) 
فى الانتظار


----------



## hikal007 (13 يونيو 2013)

zanitty قال:


> الملف رائع و حبذا لو تفضلت و قمت بانشاء موضوع جديد تشرح فيه طريقه ادخال البيانات فى الملف و ترفق معه ملف الرسم التوضيحى للنقاط الماخوذه فى الاعتبار فى التصميم ( 1 ، 2 ، a ، b ، ...... ) فى الانتظار


 الموضوع ده كان من فتره وبإذن الله احاول انقح شيت الحسابات بحيث يكون مفهوم وارفعه مع شرح تفصيلى له


----------



## samifree (13 يونيو 2013)

ممكن بالفرنسية من فضلك


----------



## zanitty (13 يونيو 2013)

hikal007 قال:


> الموضوع ده كان من فتره وبإذن الله احاول انقح شيت الحسابات بحيث يكون مفهوم وارفعه مع شرح تفصيلى له



تسلم ايدك
يا ريت يا باشا فى اقرب وقت


----------



## Ahmed meko (14 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## hikal007 (15 يونيو 2013)

samifree قال:


> ممكن بالفرنسية من فضلك


للأسف صعب يا اخى .. لا اجيد الفرنسيه


----------



## hikal007 (15 يونيو 2013)

zanitty قال:


> تسلم ايدكيا ريت يا باشا فى اقرب وقت


ان شاء الله يا هندسه فى خلال كام يوم لإنى مضغوط فى الشغل شويه


----------



## hyssin (15 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## عمران احمد (6 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك و فى انتظارك


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (6 يوليو 2013)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (12 أغسطس 2013)

ياريت لو تكرمت يا مهندس hikal ان ترفق الأتوكاد الخاص بالملف لأن الملف صعب الفهم بصراحة . ولكن قد يكون الأمر أكثر سهولة لو الملف موجود ومترقم منطقة التصميم به . جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## hikal007 (18 أغسطس 2013)

طاهرمحمدمنصور قال:


> ياريت لو تكرمت يا مهندس hikal ان ترفق الأتوكاد الخاص بالملف لأن الملف صعب الفهم بصراحة . ولكن قد يكون الأمر أكثر سهولة لو الملف موجود ومترقم منطقة التصميم به . جزاكم الله خيراً



مهندس طاهر , أعلم ان الملف صعب الفهم فهى كانت محاولتى الأولى قبل الإستعانه ببرنامج ايليت وان شاء الله اقدر اعمل نسخه اخرى أفضل بإذن الله وهذا ملف الاتوكاد
http://www.mediafire.com/?cy5xb0zzuzqi883


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (18 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيراً هحاول مع الملف وهذا مجهود كبير منك فلك كل الشكر


----------



## zanitty (30 مايو 2014)

ما زلنا فى الانتظار مهندس هيكل
و بما انك دوست فى الايليت فبالمره كمان فى ايدك


----------



## عمران احمد (31 مايو 2014)

فى انتظار حضرتك يا مهندس هيكل
و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما


----------



## drmady (31 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (20 يونيو 2014)

كل الشكر للجميع


----------



## Nile Man (22 يونيو 2014)

zanitty قال:


> ما زلنا فى الانتظار مهندس هيكل
> و بما انك دوست فى الايليت فبالمره كمان فى ايدك


فعلا محتاجين ال Elite و خاصة الجزئية الخاصة ب Grid Builder


----------



## vicehanna (22 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## ضى الليل (22 يونيو 2014)

:16::16: nice


----------



## ايمن انور خالد (31 يوليو 2014)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (4 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ahmed_20 (11 ديسمبر 2017)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## thaeribrahem (14 ديسمبر 2017)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------

